# COD4 / GRID Players !!



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

We can have a nice time playing Online these two games....We can play COD4 in Hamachi and grid online without Hamachi.For details please post here.


*Get Call      Of Duty 4 Patch 1.6*
*Get Call      Of Duty 4 Patch 1.7*
*Get Latest Version of Hamachi*
 
Currently In *Digit Call of Duty 4 CLAN*:
amrawtanshx
Rollercoaster
TheConqueror
KPower Mania
go4saket
Stalker
harvik &quadroplex 
mr moustache
entrana
Shloeb
sunny121993
and more...


Currently in *Digit GRiD CLAN* :
The Conqueror
KPower Mania
Shloeb
amrawtanshx
allwyndlima
s18000rpm
channabassna (Sorry for Spelling)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 3, 2008)

The Conqueror's GRID skills are remarkable indeed


----------



## forever (Aug 3, 2008)

Cars in grid oversteer very easily  but ive only played it twice so still not familiar with the nuances 

Count me in on both  Where do i need to connect btw? :S


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 3, 2008)

Count me in.Started gaming again from yesterday onwards!


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Will join soon as i would be getting broadband soon in future


----------



## Edburg (Aug 4, 2008)

i am interested in COD4....just say when and give the hamachi details...i will be in


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

Which connection and which plan of internet do u use? I have Home 250 Plan from BSNL. Will playing GRID or COD4 eat up a lot of bandwidth?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> The Conqueror's GRID skills are remarkable indeed


How do you make those crazy turns?



Night-Rider said:


> Which connection and which plan of internet do u use? I have Home 250 Plan from BSNL. Will playing GRID or COD4 eat up a lot of bandwidth?


Not much.Maybe 20-30 MB/Hour.
I don't know much coz I'm on 1M unlimited.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Wat about 500 plan


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How do you make those crazy turns?
> 
> 
> Not much.Maybe 20-30 MB/Hour.
> I don't know much coz I'm on 1M unlimited.


How much does that cost? Which provider?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 4, 2008)

^^
Airtel,2222/month.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 4, 2008)

To play cod4 online with us go4saket has written a nice tutorial which can be found Here
Just forget the patches part...First download 1.6 Patch and then download and install 1.7 patch.. also here are our hamachi networks :

*Gamerz India COD4*
Password : cod4

*Gamerz India COD4 2*
Password : cod4

*Gamerz India COD4 3*
Password : cod4

As for grid u dont need hamachi or anything just host and play..I shall host and give server details for grid here...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 4, 2008)

COD4 is the best gaming religion and all are welcome.


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 5, 2008)

Whats the IP address? I want to play. Please tell me is it necessary to install that patches?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah it is necessary to install patches.But you must make sure that u patch them properly.
YOU MUST Get 1.6 first ,install it then install 1.7 . 
Also you must be in the hamachi network, once u are in, and if someone hosts , there will be a COD4 SERVER UP in their nickname.
if i host , my IP will be 5.212.214.140

*New members who joined cod4 clan :
*Sunny121993
entrana


----------



## amitash (Aug 5, 2008)

i loved cod4 online...used to play on a thailand server with a good 80-120 ping...but now suddenly im gettin 300+ ping on all servers  ...whats the usual ping on those hamachi servers?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

around 120-180. 190 is the maximum u will get. This is because the server is based in India.
If sunny can host with his 1 mbps UL , we can have 30+ cod4 indians willing to play. 
As of now there are about 21 COD4 indian players playing in hamachi.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 6, 2008)

I want to play GRID. Let me in ur clan. I have played the single player and multiplayer only once so don't expect any miracles from my side.  When shall we play??? My account name is "Shloeb".  Will the server be ranked, non-ranked or private? Please post the details.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

Sure , first we need to discus about this thing...how about yahoo conference?
lets play gird now 
i will host the server in private
my account name is *theconqueror*
I shall host now in private.you would be able to see the server in the private list.
Adding you to grid clan once we finish our first race 

WAIT i will reboot and come in windows xp

password is digit JOIN NOW


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 6, 2008)

I have joined. But why r u not ready??


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome to our Grid CLAN, Shloeb !


----------



## Beta Waves (Aug 6, 2008)

Great.... Will join COD4 soon. But for GRID still I need a lot of practise


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone up for GRID can PM me ..... (Yahoo - paranj_gamer) (GMail - paranjcoolguygamer) ..... as for COD4, im still in the process of getting it . I had it but lost it in format


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 9, 2008)

So, everyone in for playing today and tomorrow? i.e saturday and sunday?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

yo im alwyz ready for GRID ...... BTW my ingame name is paranj  and i might be hosting a server and the pass will alwyz be 'digit' without the quotes  

come and join for ultimate GRIDDING


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

Wanna game ??????? GRID, server name - paranj      pass - digit


come get some


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)

In the COD4 tutorial it is written that we have to apply patch 1.6 and 1.7 and in go4saket's tutorial he has written 1.4 and 1.5 patches. So is it necessary to install 1.4,1.5,1.6 and 1/7 patches or just installing the 1.6 and 1.7 patch will work?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^1.6 is a multi-patch .. so apply it and 1.7 and ur set ...... u dnt need to apply all o them


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok. Thanx for the info.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Conq and everybody else I will be back after a few days when I get my bsnl 2MBPS unlimited connection for Rs700 per month(3G)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you kidding us?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

> by quadroplex780--
> Hello Conq and everybody else I will be back after a few days when I get my bsnl 2MBPS unlimited connection for Rs700 per month(3G)



 2mb/s UL for 700  and im paying a sh1tty 1350 (frm next month) for 512kb/s UL ......i think u cum frm future, dnt u?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes this is no joke its BSNL EVDO and the price is as low as Rs550(+200 for card rental) per month
This service will shortly available in other cities.
I have applied for this connection and hope it to be up in 4 days.
Upload download limit is unlimited.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2008)

New addition to GRID clan. -->> amrawtanshx

Welcome and happy gaming with us.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

^^
Sure I will


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 13, 2008)

add me too .. 

add me on XFire .. id is _d3athviru5_


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome deathvirus_me.  Happy fragging OR/And Racing.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello Guys! Sorry for not responding to your PMs and all ,actually i am having my exams.Should be back gaming after 28th of this month


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

^^Best of luck. Do your best


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

^^Thank you mate...Sure I'll do my best 

my Xfire ID : *theconqueror001*


----------



## quadroplex780 (Aug 21, 2008)

Good news me and my brother Harvik are back for some gaming we have finally got our wireless Broadband.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

Today is my science exam , I shall come back @ 11am and i am free  then as tomorrow is computer theory  ,and then hindi,maths so all good n easy papers after this, and hence I shall be able to do some gaming with you all.
@Quadroplex : Cool.Get your cod4 updated to 1.7 , first get1.6 then do 1.7.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 24, 2008)

Why don't u guys post u're CoD4 stats here  ... here's mine after 2 stat reset's ..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/21881_2dfdm/cod4.PNG


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 24, 2008)

Can we play cod4 today? just tell me the time and name of the server.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 24, 2008)

Let my Exams be over and I shall not leave a single person alive ! HAHAHAHAH 
Tomorrow is Hindi Paper  The most boring subject.
I shall be Free to play CoD4 Online from 28th. Till Then YOU Guys Practice COD4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 24, 2008)

Just  set up my PC and I'm ready for gaming.My PC had been fukked up for a week.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

GRID Server is UP, i have hosted in Private
password is *digit*


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 25, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Hello Conq and everybody else I will be back after a few days when I get my bsnl 2MBPS unlimited connection for Rs700 per month(3G)


dude are u in india.....
oh u using bsnl so for sure u r from india
ye bsnl ne 3g kab se dena shuru kia........
tumhe kuch to hua hai....!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

^Sad but true.

'Tumhe kuch to hua hain' 
^+1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

I just loaded GriD & just slowly learning my way through it.How do I join you guys online just in case I have to play? Just to let you know I'll be the last one to finish as I suck at this game but worth trying.

Let me know how to connect.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I just loaded GriD & just slowly learning my way through it.How do I join you guys online just in case I have to play? Just to let you know I'll be the last one to finish as I suck at this game but worth trying.
> 
> Let me know how to connect.



Easy

Start Game > Multiplayer > Play Online > Private > Session List > [choose server] > Insert pass > Play!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

Start GRiD 
Go to multiplayer ->Create new account
after u create account,sign in , Then we usually host in private, so select private, and find a guy with digit username.
For eg if i host *theconqueror01* will appear
The password will always be *digit*

Also tell us your yahoo ID so we can communicate about server Status etc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone hosted right now?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

ok buddy , I will host , look for my server in Private
remember password *digit*

Sorry , I have to reboot the game is crashing in xp..just wait 5min


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

Okie dokie.How do I search for your name?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

ok done i have hosted the server
one u r in private, click list session
and find *theconqueror*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

Good game.Let's play tomorrow.Hopefully will have more people by then.I am out to play POP now.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 26, 2008)

^^
Had been dissconnected due to power cut.
Will pla tomorrow too


----------



## Soap (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi...how can i join the the clan...n how to play with u guys????


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

Soap said:


> Hi...how can i join the the clan...n how to play with u guys????



abbe itni raat ko kaun tere saath khelenga


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 26, 2008)

Soap said:


> Hi...how can i join the the clan...n how to play with u guys????


Start GRiD 
Go to multiplayer -> online >Create new account
after u create account,sign in , Then we usually host in private, so select private, and find a guy with digit username.
For eg if i host *theconqueror01* will appear
The password will always be *digit*

Updated the Thread and added names of the new members who have joined the GRID Clan

All CoD4 Players please update your Hamachi by using the following link
*files.hamachi.cc/HamachiSetup-1.0.3.0-en.exe

KPower Mania has hosted GRID NOW 1:07PM
his grid name is *paranj*
Password is *digit* Join !

Kpower mania has hosted server now 7:42PM
JOIN !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 27, 2008)

Count me in for GRID!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^^PM me or theconqueror when you are ready.

You can use my YahooID too (paranj_gamer)..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 27, 2008)

anyone playing GRiD now?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^^no. :d


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 27, 2008)

s18000rpm has hosted
password *digit*
Join fast


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

Change -->> server is paranj and pass is digit


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 27, 2008)

damn, bsnl is really annoying. disconnecting evry now & then
i'll join late at night today.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 27, 2008)

^Same happened to me
Btw paranj server is now offline


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 27, 2008)

Ab pata laga ki meri kya halat thi kal? 
By the way i won't come online tonight. If u ppl wanna play tomorrow then i can play at any time. I am not going to college tomorrow.  Just tell me the time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^^Sure.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

s18000rpm has joined the GRID Clan!

My Exams are finally over  So I am free to play cod4/grid anytime now


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 30, 2008)

guys cod4? today and tomo.. where r we playing


----------



## quadroplex780 (Aug 30, 2008)

Anybody ready to play COD4 with me now??


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 1, 2008)

Anybody up for GRID right now? PM me.

This is a request to all members of the GRID clan. Please submit ur gmail ids here. Do keep this in mind that just keep google talk in ur startup programs. Whenever u connect to internet u'll be always connected to google talk. This way we can easily talk and arrange matches. Add me to ur Gtalk ID.

My Gmail ID: hazardblue
Just add me on google talk.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 2, 2008)

Anybody wanna play COD4 now??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

My GTalk ID is paranjcoolguygamer and Yahoo ID is paranj_gamer and XFire ID is paranj. Always online.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 2, 2008)

GTalk id is amrawtanshx1221 ... Yahoo ID is amrawtanshx1221 ... XFire id is amrawtanshx


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to Digit CoD4 Clan, amrawtanshx


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ Post your Gmail ID.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^Abbe mujhe toh add kar...........


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 3, 2008)

^^abe tere ko to kal hi add kar liya tha. U were in my contact list from yesterday.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^That was at conqueror........we both posted at the same time .

@The Conqueror

Add me to COD4 list......... I R JUMPING HELL in COD4


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 3, 2008)

lol ok 

gtalk id : theconqueror1234


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 4, 2008)

Have a look at my 35,000,000 Drift ... ( 3 lap Drift Battle in GRID)

*img373.imageshack.us/img373/6770/grid2008090100315625es0.th.jpg

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/5218/grid2008090100320157ez7.th.jpg


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW. I would never be able to achieve that.  I think we should arrange a drift battle sometime. What say?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 4, 2008)

I Have just hosted CoD4 SERVER IN HAMACHI...join in gamerzindia network


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Nice RPG/Grenade match .


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah...
anyways I Have Hosted CoD4 Server in Hamachi
join my ip


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 5, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> WOW. I would never be able to achieve that.  I think we should arrange a drift battle sometime. What say?



You can.
Its easy .... 
And am READY for Drift Battle anyime.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

amrawtanshx Has Hosted CoD4 server in hamachi!
Join now


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

channabasana (sorry for the spelling) has joined the GRID clan......


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 6, 2008)

guys any plans for cod4 this weekend? pls post here who wants to play and where..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

Guys ... I will be available this weekend for GRID & COD4 ...
Timings .. Saturday ... After 1pm ..
Sunday .. 12-2  & 5 onwards.

Check previous posts for my GTalk id.... Or else PM me.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

I have school on Sunday but will try and play in the morning .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 6, 2008)

so where do i find u guys?


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 6, 2008)

Get yahoo ids and Gtalk IDs of members from earlier pages


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am sorry guys I am not playing with u all I am currently having problems with my internet connection.It doesn't work after 7 in the evenings and in the morning I've to study.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

^^
Oh .. Thats why


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I have school on Sunday but will try and play in the morning .




You have school on Sunday????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> You have school on Sunday????????????????????????????????????????????



Do u wanna play ???
BTW ... Some schools are open on Sundays too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> You have school on Sunday????????????????????????????????????????????



Only this Sunday


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 7, 2008)

My UPS has died. So i won't be able to play. I have connected the CPU directly to the Main Power. Can it cause any damage to the parts if the voltage fluctuates??


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2008)

Lolz, skol, sad.

But I still havn't got COD 4 or GRID, so l8er


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 7, 2008)

I Am hosting a CoD4 SERVER IN HAMACHI.Please come online in network for more details


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have Hosted COD4 now in hamachi please join.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> My UPS has died. So i won't be able to play. I have connected the CPU directly to the Main Power. Can it cause any damage to the parts if the voltage fluctuates??



Nope.
I have been using my PC from the last year without a UPS.
And didnt notice any damage to any of the components.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ Thanks. But still i'll get it fixed up tomorrow. Because my UPS provides multiple power ports. So that i can connect different components like modem, speakers. Right now i have to choose between speakers and modem.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 8, 2008)

I finally have GRID!! tell me when and who please..


btw, is it just be or the game is so hard. I have a very hard time finishing the race anywhere near the top. If i go fast I crash and burn.. If i go slow to avoid crashes I cant win. even tho i use a gamepad. I think the controls in the game are optimized for Wheel/pedal gaming devices.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^Nope, the game is PITA though I have mastered it (except the drifts) and make it to the finish line at 1st position easily .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 8, 2008)

@ RollerCoaster ...

I will be there after 5 for GRID and COD4 ...
Play any of them.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 8, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> I finally have GRID!! tell me when and who please..
> 
> btw, is it just be or the game is so hard. I have a very hard time finishing the race anywhere near the top. If i go fast I crash and burn.. If i go slow to avoid crashes I cant win. even tho i use a gamepad. I think the controls in the game are optimized for Wheel/pedal gaming devices.....


Yes the game is very hard initially but once you get the idea and concentrate more ( Requires more concentration than cod4 )You can easily win it. Right now i am learning and trying to master Drifts


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

I have hosted COD4 on Hamachi if anybody's interested


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 8, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> @ RollerCoaster ...
> 
> I will be there after 5 for GRID and COD4 ...
> Play any of them.



Sorry, I cant play on weekdays barring exception... work..


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 9, 2008)

Let me in for COD 4 too. I have started playing COD 4 last night. And i say the MP rocks. I will be available from 8-11 PM. May be take some time off for Dinner.  Somedays i'll  even join at 7.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 9, 2008)

^^
Nice ...
Will see u dere.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome *Shloeb* to CoD4 CLAN !


----------



## go4saket (Sep 12, 2008)

Long time since I didnt join COD4.... When next?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 12, 2008)

ok weekend is coming up.. i will be online in yahoo.. tell me what else.. and i got GRID this time  vroooooom vroooooom


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 12, 2008)

Tomorrow, I am Going out of station so won't be able to play...anyways I am here on Sunday and of course today


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 13, 2008)

Any killing plans today? Anyone? 

buzz me on yahoo - rollercoaster26

Join Private GRID amrawtanhx .. password - digit !


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
Name's amrawtanshx.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've hosted in COD4 hamachi please join friends.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've hosted COD4 please join.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2008)

We had a nice time playing today!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 18, 2008)

ok, join 123.237.145.128


no Hamachi needed......game going on right now.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 20, 2008)

Weekends any one interested for COD4??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

We played GRID today.......I really suck at that .



Rollercoaster said:


> Any killing plans today? Anyone?
> 
> buzz me on yahoo - rollercoaster26
> 
> Join Private GRID amrawtanhx .. password - digit !



sent u a request.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry, Long power cut here  . power just came back.

btw I suck at grid too

and add "and no alternative" to ur siggy. I tottttttttaly agree. my net is like my electricity always going on and off


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 22, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> We had a nice time playing today!!



At what time do you play ???

I will be available this week from 5pm .
And if I am not .. Then either light or BSNL is da culprit.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

We had fun last night.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Don't say it like that.  It could mean something else too.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 22, 2008)

^^

BTW .. He was telling about ingame eXPERIENCE.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 22, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> 
> BTW .. He was telling about ingame eXPERIENCE.


Was he?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 22, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> ^^Don't say it like that.  It could mean something else too.



dirtymind


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Yeah i have a wicked thinking.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> ^^Don't say it like that.  It could mean something else too.



Wait, I am calling your mom.

Bigdaa hua bacchaa .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 25, 2008)

Just played my first multiplayer game online. The guys over the net are really awesome. I didn't even stand a chance.GRID rules.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 25, 2008)

*Get K3 Mod for cod4 from HERE.
Size is 50MB .Please report here after u finish downloading for further instructions.

FEATURES OF K3MOD :
*The K3 Mod is a Sci-Fi mod to bring out the Fun of COD4. The features of it never stop. 


Features:

Ion Cannon (Replaces Airstrikes)
Auto Turret (Replaces Claymores)
Time Bubble
3rd Person View (OPTIONAL)
EMP Grenade (Replaces Flash Grenade)
Sticky Proximity Grenade (Replaces Frag Grenade)
Freeze Grenade (Replaces Stun Grenade)
Laser mine (Replaces C4)
Locking on Rocket Launcher
Laser Guided Rocket Launcher
Dark Matter Cannon (hold fire to charge up, let go to fire, more charge more damage)
New Helicoptor Model
All New Weapon Sounds
Many New Weapon Models
Lasers on all weapons
Swiching gun hands on the fly
More gore (peoples bodys explode)
Rage mod (when you get 10 kills with less than 3 deaths, you get to be unstopable for 15 seconds)


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a great time this weekend!!!

COD4 till 2:30am last night 

Me happy...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

^^When I hosted......you had a powercut and then I went on to play on another server...


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah we had a nice session on Saturday Night.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey conq i've downloaded the K3 mod now what.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

Yesterday me and Amrawtanshx from this forum played COD4 till 2AM......... Amrawtanshx even played afterwards.....coz me went to sleep .


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys I want to play UT3 on hamachi.Please start Ut3 on hamachi too.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 1, 2008)

It is wierd. everything seems lame in contrast to cod4 but I am willing to attempt Quake wars and UT3.

What about crysis wars. (I have warhead so do I have wars or is it s separate purchase  ?)

Never mind


> *Crysis Wars*
> 
> In addition to the single player campaign, Crytek has also emphasized the multiplayer modes, entitled Crysis Wars. In addition to the Instant Action and Power Struggle modes of the original Crysis, Crysis Warhead also features Team Instant Action mode, as well as 21 playable maps upon release. Crytek has made numerous changes to the multiplayer gameplay including tighter vehicle controls, weapon rebalancing, and nanosuit alterations.[5] Crysis Wars is included on its own disc, has a separate installer and logo, and is considered a separate game by Crytek; regardless, it comes bundled with Warhead at no additional charge.


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 2, 2008)

Images not being posted?
*www.xfire.com/screenshots/theconqueror001/ss_file-186b1a095b4de6bc2998fbcceb9fdd6184a41613.jpg
CLICK HERE If the Above Picture is not disaplyed*www.xfire.com/screenshots/theconqueror001/ss_file-186b1a095b4de6bc2998fbcceb9fdd6184a41613.jpg



quadroplex780 said:


> Hey conq i've downloaded the K3 mod now what.


Wait For others to download K3


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 2, 2008)

hey if there are more late night sessions.. buzz me .. I can play after 10:30pm...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

^^Ok fine .


----------



## go4saket (Oct 5, 2008)

Any COD4 war today...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2008)

...isn't the game steeply priced at Rs1k+?I can get cs1.6+cs:s+possibly tf2 too in that much...


----------



## quan chi (Oct 7, 2008)

well is there any way to configure controller for grid.only the keyboard controlls works for it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 7, 2008)

quan chi said:


> well is there any way to configure controller for grid.only the keyboard controlls works for it.


if you're on Vista, dont install any driver for gamepad, Vista will install some drivers. for me it worked in that way, but no vibrations.

If on XP SP3, do the same & try.

uninstall the old driver, let XP install.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 7, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> if you're on Vista, dont install any driver for gamepad, Vista will install some drivers. for me it worked in that way, but no vibrations.
> 
> If on XP SP3, do the same & try.
> 
> uninstall the old driver, let XP install.



well i have the drivers installed weeks back.do i have to uninstall it. is there no other way.
i am on xp sp3.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 7, 2008)

^uninstall & try


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 8, 2008)

standard drivers work fine with all games.. i have logitech rumblepad 2 .. it work tho the viberation doesnt for some reason in vista


----------



## quan chi (Oct 12, 2008)

well i quite didnt understood well the lee mans 24hour racing. what we have to do there.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^
Race.
It long and can be tiring.
Its just to check how long can u concentrate on turns and your perseverence


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 15, 2008)

quan chi said:


> well i quite didnt understood well the lee mans 24hour racing. what we have to do there.


LeMAns is drivers' ultimate challenge.

real life - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24_Hours_of_Le_Mans 



> Instead of focusing on the ability of a car company to build the fastest machines of the time, the 24 Hours of Le Mans would instead concentrate on the ability of manufacturers to build sporty yet reliable cars. This would drive innovation in not only reliable but also fuel-efficient vehicles, since the nature of endurance racing requires as little time to be spent in the pits as possible.



CodeM didnt make this game's LeMans interesting, even if you choose to race 6/24hours, Pits are closed, your car is super fuel efficient in this game.

This race is very interesting on GTR2, you need to play with heavy strategy (pit stops, tyre selection....)


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have send my motherboard for RMA so I won't be able to play for quite a few days.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 20, 2008)

^^
Oh ..


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

Call Of Duty 4 Trick Jumps (Strike)


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

^


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2008)

how to form your own team  in grid.till now i have only won in drift and target speed races in normal mode and for other teams.the other races are difficult to be won.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2008)

hey me ready for drift in GRID...when will u guys will be online???


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 9, 2008)

How do i join u guys???I mean Netork name n Password??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 10, 2008)

^^
We have few COD4 networks in COD4.
U can join them.

Gamerz India COD4 2       pass is  cod4.

sam9s has also made GRID network.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 10, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> We have few COD4 networks in COD4.
> U can join them.
> 
> ...



it says the cod4 network is full...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^Gamerz India COD4 3
pass --> cod4


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Gamerz India COD4 3
> pass --> cod4



thanks got it...


----------



## adscience (Nov 10, 2008)

count me in for GRID........


----------



## REY619 (Nov 10, 2008)

Started playing GRiD for first time since a few days back.. And the cars just doesnt steer.. *embarassed*
Any help??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 10, 2008)

U need to brake well.(More speed = Less Torque n Vice versa)
Lower ur speed before turns.
Just dont go BANG BANG way like in earlier NFS versions.This one requires more realistic racing.
After few matches U will be able to play it easily.


----------



## REY619 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^Lol.. ok thanx.. will try!!


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 12, 2008)

My internet connection is gone after i shifted my house. But near my house there is no BSNL pole so please tell me what other internet connection is good. Gives high speeds at low rates.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 12, 2008)

^^
Reliance n Airtel are good.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 13, 2008)

We would be having A CoD5 Clan soon....Recruiting good players from CoD4 and CoD5..More details on this soon...


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 13, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> We would be having A CoD5 Clan soon....Recruiting good players from CoD4 and CoD5..More details on this soon...



ANY COD 5/COD 4/GRID PLAYER(s)
WAITING

QUOTE if u wanna PLaY


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys .. my clan server is up  .. u just need OG cd key to join ..

202.63.171.122:28961


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome *Plasma_Snake * and *ei8t* to COD4.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 20, 2008)

hey what is the current dope on the cod4/cod5 gaming scene.. i wanna play this weekend


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^We play everyday.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 20, 2009)

can u  guys  spit out  the  timings  for  cod  4  match ....  i mean  the normal time  at  which  u  all  play  through  hamachi .......


~~~ and which  room name .... and  the  pass ~~if  there


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 20, 2009)

^^
Join this network     Name - Assassin COD4    pass is cod4
Whenever we have enough players we play .
And share ur xFire profile .. If u dont have plz make one .(Its easier to track u from Xfire)


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 20, 2009)

ok thanks .....  will make one  though  i  usally  use  gg !!!



amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Join this network     Name - Assassin COD4    pass is cod4
> Whenever we have enough players we play .
> And share ur xFire profile .. If u dont have plz make one .(Its easier to track u from Xfire)




xfire  profile  created ~~~ its ~~` mickeymouse123



deathvirus_me said:


> Hey guys .. my clan server is up  .. u just need OG cd key to join ..
> 
> 202.63.171.122:28961




server  for  what  game ~~ cod or grid


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 22, 2009)

^^
Server mentioned by deathvirus_me is for COD4 .
Its a 24*7 server and u need Original COD4 to play there.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 22, 2009)

ok ...  so the one he has posted below can  be  used ?....... whats the server name ....  hey  @amrawtanshx  what  about  cod4 match this  sat around 12 during  day time or by 4 at the latest ....  its been  a long  time since i played cod ..... problem is i cant play during night time ...  kind  of restricted ...  and got work to  mind too !!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 23, 2009)

hey how many of u are playing grid??....im cyborg47 in grid...i'll be playing online on sundays in the mornings from 5am.....when do u guys play??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 23, 2009)

^^
Scene isnt that good for GRID ... But u can play it online with so many players

@ MR.MOUSTACHE

I normally game after 8-9 pm ...
BTW sent u request @ XFire .. And if I am online I will surely play.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 26, 2009)

hey is cod4 original neccessary to play online?? isnt it like grid?....and any other games like grid(u know wht i mean)..


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 26, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> hey is cod4 original neccessary to play online?? isnt it like grid?....and any other games like grid(u know wht i mean)..




ya  u  can play  even  if  its  not with original  cd key .....  search  for  cod4 cracked  server  .... add it  in  ur  fav  server  options and start  playing


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2009)

any other games like grid(free online)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 29, 2009)

^^
UrT,COD4(Some extent),Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, Trackmania NAtions & others.


----------



## wowitsmrinal (Feb 4, 2009)

hey, count me in the COD4 network


----------

